# سؤال في تصميم قوالب حقن البلاستيك!



## vague_boy (28 مارس 2009)

سلام عليكم...

اخواني، عند تصميم أي قالب، يجب اختيار احجام قياسيه لكل أجزاء القالب مثل:-

plates, guide pillars, bushes, ejectors, cooling, venting, etc...

وسؤالي هو كيف اضمن تصميم القالب المناسب للمنتج، اعني هل هناك جداول محدده لهذه الاجزاء، وكيف احصل عليها؟

انا قمت بتنزيل كثير من الكتب من الانترنت، ولكنها لاتحتوي على كيفيه تصميم جميع اجزاء القالب، انما تحتوي فقط على تصميم ال runner, sprue وكلام كثير وحسابات ...

وشكرا جزيلا!


----------



## ABDERRAHIMSUP (27 أغسطس 2009)

اخي الكريم إني أرد علي سؤالك ولكن هي القوالب للبلاستيك كثيرا 
les moules de plastique 
soufflage

injection  
moulage
مادا تريد منها:56::56::56:


----------



## vague_boy (27 أغسطس 2009)

اخي
اريد plastic injection mold design
standards for large & small molds components


----------



## husam anbar (28 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك


----------



## ABDERRAHIMSUP (28 أغسطس 2009)

اخي الكريم اسلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته
premier plaque semelle inférieur
2 plaques de batterie ou bien pour éjecter article 
2 tasseaux
plaque pour les empreints inférieur
plaque pour les empreinte extérieur
plaque semelle extérieur
les clone de guidage de moule
les clone de guidage de plaque batterie
plaque cylindrique pour cantre le moule par le bis de la machin

 

:14::13:
:14::13:
:13::13:


----------



## vague_boy (28 أغسطس 2009)

اخي وحبيبي يا بتحكي عربي او انجليزي

وشكرا!


----------



## ABDERRAHIMSUP (29 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إني آسف لا أعرف كيف أشرح لك بألعربية  ولا أتكلم ألانجلزية:83::83::82::82:


----------



## mysoulstwin (30 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم هناك برنامج تصميم هندسي اسمه solidwork يمكنه تصميم القوالب بالابعاد الثلاث اعطائك القياسات والابعاد المطلوبة
شكرا


----------



## ABDERRAHIMSUP (30 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ياأخي الكريم إبحث عن كتاب إ سمه لموديل دي مول بلاستيك أنجيكسيون


----------



## engAhm (30 أغسطس 2009)

*أخي الكريم 
تصميم القوالب البلاستيكية ليس بهذه البساطة وهو يعتمد على فهم وإدراك كامل لجميع التفاصيل يمكن أن أجيبك على أسئلة محددة لكن من الصعب جدا شرح الكتاب بشكل كامل هنا.

*


----------



## vague_boy (31 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخواني

اخي الكريم ABDERRAHIMSUP اتمنى كتابه اسم الكتاب والكاتب بالانجليزي.

اخي الكريم engAhm اعلم ان تصميم القالب ليس بسيطا وانا حاليا اعمل في مجال تصميمها ولكن التصميمات التي اقوم بها هي اعتماد على تصميمات موجوده لقوالب مشابهه لها في الحجم، ولكن اذا اردت تصميم قالب بابعاد جديده مثلا قالب 1000 * 1000 مم ، فانه يجب اختيار اقطار مناسبه للجميع الاجزاء مثل guide pillar والابعاد المناسبه وهكذا........


----------



## vague_boy (31 أغسطس 2009)

وشكرا جزيلا ................


----------



## ABDERRAHIMSUP (4 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم آخي ألكريم هل أنت مصمم ب AUTOCAD أو ب solide works


----------



## vague_boy (4 سبتمبر 2009)

اصمم باستخدام الاوتوكاد، واستعمل ال pro/engineer عندما يكون شكل الذكر والانثى معقدا

.........


----------



## الاحزاب القاهريه (6 ديسمبر 2009)

عاوزاعمل صيانة لقالب حقن بلاستيك كبير الحجم واعرف العيوب الموجودة فية


----------



## Yaser Alewe (9 ديسمبر 2009)

إخوتي الأكارم من أسرع وأسهل البرامج في تصميم القوالب برنامج SolidWorks حيث أنه إذا كان لدينا:
تصميم قالب يحتاج إلى شهر على برنامج AutoCAD فإنه باستخدام برنامج SolidWorks نحتاج ساعتين فقط.

أما من ناحية الحسابات فتختلف حسب شكل وأبعاد القالب ومواد الحقن والأمر يحتاج إلى خبرة عمل طويلة لفهم كل هذ المتغيرات.


----------



## القطة الرمادية (13 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي الكريم ,
 قوالب البلاستك تحتاج الى الكثير من الخبرة بل جميع انواع القوالب . الجزء الاساسي هو punch الذي يعطي الشكل الخارجي للمنتج و die و يعطي الشكل الداخلي للمنتج .تعين موقع فتحة البثق و وضع النازع و اجزاء اخراج المنتج تأتي بالدرجة الثانية . التبريد و المثبتات وباقي الاجزاء تأتي بعدها . المطلوب هو التدريب تحت يدي مهندس قوالب ذي خبرة واسعة ثم تحصل على المراد.ارجو ان تتقبل مروري و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته . 

​


----------



## eng_sameh2020 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا طالب فى البكالوريوس وقد اخترت مشروع التخرج تحكم الى فى ماكينات حقن البلاستيك هل هناك امكانية تصنيع prototype من الماكينة للتحكم فى حركات الماكينة فقط او هل هناك احد يساعدنى فى ايجاد ماكينة حقن صغيرة مستعملة؟؟


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (17 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## وسام 1975 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عايكم الكل مشكور على هذا الجهد الكبير واود ان اظيف ان هذا الموظوع هو 90 بالمئة منه في ادمغة وعقول الخبرات الفنية ولذى فان الطريق الامثل والوحيد لفهم تصاميم القوالب هي انه لابد من وجود مخططات لقوالب حقن مصممة بالكامل ومعها طريقة التصميم او الاسس اللتي يعتمد عليها المصمم للتصميم (giud)للمهندس لكي تكون له مرجع للتصميم نرجو من لديه الخبرة في هذا المجال ان يعطينا امثلة محلولة حول التصاميم وعلى شكل pdf


----------



## ايمن محمد جميل (15 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ابحث عن برنامج او اوامر معينة تساعدني على حساب الكميات على ال autocad بحيث تعطيني تقرير كامل عن الكميات بشكل دقيق (automatic calculation).
وشكرا


----------

